# How to display exposure compensation value



## aster (Aug 18, 2010)

How to control image meta data visible fields? Aside exposure values. I miss manual exposure compensation settings. Just like in FastSone image viewer. Thank you!
LR2


----------



## Mark Fitzgerald (Aug 18, 2010)

If you're looking for exposure compensation data you can see it in the Metadata panel after changing the Metadata Set that's being displayed. Choose EXIF from the menu just to the left of the title of the Metadata panel. It probably says "Default" now.


----------

